# What time is your dogs first and last potty break of the day?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I usually let my dogs out for their last potty break at 11:00 at night and then DH lets them out again between 3-4 am. I am thinking of making their last potty break for the night at 7 pm, but I don't know if that would be too long. The reason why I want to extend their time is because between the snow melting and the rain that fell today, part of my backyard has turned into a mud pit and I want to reduce the amount of mud cleaning that I have been doing.

What time do you let your dogs out for their last potty break of the night and what time do you give them their first potty break in the morning?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Last potty break is 10:30ish, first one in the morning is 7:30.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Last potty break around 11pm, they go out around 7:30 on weekdays. Maybe 8:30am on Sundays (unless we are tracking, then we are out of the house by then ).


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

When were you able to start achieving these massively long no-potty times? Did the endurance just appear or did you have to progressively make them hold it longer till it happens??


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

marshies said:


> When were you able to start achieving these massively long no-potty times? Did the endurance just appear or did you have to progressively make them hold it longer till it happens??


Good question. My lab is a rescue dog and at first could not hold it much past an hour even though he was 6-8 months old. Then he slowly progressed to holding it for 2 hours. He could not make it past 2 hours though so a trip to the vet showed that he had a UTI. Once we got that treated he now can hold it for up to 6 hours. I have not tried longer than that, but if everybody else's dog is holding it 8-9 hours I am sure that my lab can to now because he holds it just fine for the 6. My GSD doesn't have any problems holding it but I asked the original question just to make sure that I wouldn't be asking too much of them to stretch the waiting time to 8-9 hours.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

marshies said:


> When were you able to start achieving these massively long no-potty times? Did the endurance just appear or did you have to progressively make them hold it longer till it happens??


I started out waking up with the puppy halfway through the night. So we'd go to bed at 11, wake up at 3am and take him out, then get up at 6:30 or 7. This was when he was a little baby. I gradually moved the midnight wakeup closer and closer to morning By the time he was 12 or 14 weeks we were sleeping from 11 to 6am. Then by the time he was 4 1/2 or 5 months he was able to go 10:30-7:30 no problem.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Same as Emoore, mine last through the night by about 5 months.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Last potty break is around 1am (I am a night hawk) and the first one is around 8am.

Stark was potty trained by 2 months and Zefra was potty trained for good by about 4-5 months.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I started out waking up with the puppy halfway through the night. So we'd go to bed at 11, wake up at 3am and take him out, then get up at 6:30 or 7. This was when he was a little baby. I gradually moved the midnight wakeup closer and closer to morning By the time he was 12 or 14 weeks we were sleeping from 11 to 6am. Then by the time he was 4 1/2 or 5 months he was able to go 10:30-7:30 no problem.





bocron said:


> Same as Emoore, mine last through the night by about 5 months.





elisabeth_00117 said:


> Last potty break is around 1am (I am a night hawk) and the first one is around 8am.
> 
> Stark was potty trained by 2 months and Zefra was potty trained for good by about 4-5 months.


Tremendously jealous of these magical potty-holding durations. So...you're saying I don't need to wake up and go out with Amaretto every 2.5 hours in the night? She's 3 days short of 4 months. 

Elisabeth, your schedule sounds like mine. For Stark, did you just go straight through the night in the beginning? Amaretto wakes up whenever I move around, and when she wakes up I think she needs to pee...does Stark sleep through the night?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow. I must've got really lucky. I only got up in the middle of the night with Rocket the first two nights we brought him home. Then it was last at 11pm, first around 6am. Then, around 4 months, he was able to go from 8:30 to sometimes 8am (on weekends). Same now, although the last few mornings he's whined between 6-7am. 
He's 6 months. I don't restrict water either. He also hasn't had an accident since that first week.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

For both my dogs I never set a scheduled time to take them out in the middle of the night.

I let them wake me.

I put the crate next to my bed and went to sleep. If I heard them in the middle of the night I woke up, took them out to potty and right back in the crate they went.

Both mine were sleeping through the night by 3 months (Zefra was at the breeders until about 3-4 months but was pretty much potty trained when she came home). 

They both can go easily from 11pm to about 10am but I feel guilty for making them hold it that long.. lol. I actually did that today. Went to bed early yesterday and woke up this morning around 10:30am... eek! I guess a 60hr work week will do that to you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I should also say that I don't restrict water either. I keep a crate dish (attached to the crate side) with a little bit of water in it for them. Stark has access to his water dish all the time and now that Zeffie is out of the crate so does she.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

When I wake up ( 8:20 am to 10 am) and when I go to bed (12 am to 1 am). Our family are night owls by nature, so her last restroom break is pretty late at night. She also goes when I arrive home, after meals, after training or play time, after drinking water, and after her naps.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Between 4 AM- 4:30 AM  (See time of this post, lol)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

First: 7AM
Last: Depends.. I am an insomniac so I'm up at all hours of the night. Wiva is just starting to get regularized with her potty breaks, but she still asks to go out at 3 or 4 am sometimes so I'll take all of them out at that time. 

Whiskey - got him at 6 months old. Potty trained in 2 weeks.
Wiva - 10 months when she came to me, trained (almost there) in 1.5 weeks
Puddi - Got her at 2-3 months old, trained in 2 weeks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i get up at 5:15 am normally. our dog
goes out then and gets a small treat
when he comes in. my GF has a floating schedule
so he's out again when she wakes up. then he's
out whenever. the last time he's out is just before
we go to bed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't make your dogs suffer because you don't want to clean.



Germanshepherdlova said:


> I usually let my dogs out for their last potty break at 11:00 at night and then DH lets them out again between 3-4 am. I am thinking of making their last potty break for the night at 7 pm, but I don't know if that would be too long. The reason why I want to extend their time is because between the snow melting and the rain that fell today, part of my backyard has turned into a mud pit and I want to reduce the amount of mud cleaning that I have been doing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

5 a.m. and 9 p.m.
and several in between
on weekends it's 4 a.m. then I go back to bed


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

First at 7am and last at 9pm.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I want to reduce the amount of mud cleaning that I have been doing.


I want to clean less too. I keep telling him to wipe his feel when he comes in, but he hasn't learned that one yet.  So, I follow him around with a towel.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's first potty break is around 6AM; last one around 7:30 PM. Several breaks during the day.

There have been a few occasions when he really had to go during the night, but he's great in letting us know that.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know that I would wake the pup up, I would let him/her wake me. To me, if you are waking them up to go out then you are creating that schedule. 
I will make an exception to that, when my daughter's dog was a puppy, I had her set her alarm for the first few weeks. She is a teenager and would sleep through a freight train coming through her room. After the first few weeks, we cut that out.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

First is at 6:30-7am, last around 10:30-11:00.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

My boy enjoys late potty at 11:00pm, and fortunately he can hold up until tomorrow morning at 6:30am, and he is 2 months and 2 weeks old.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Weekdays is out first about 6:45 am and last about 9:30 pm.....but I am at home during day so they get lots of time out in between. 
Weekends are first out about 8:30 and last about 11 pm.
Kaos has always been a holder.....up to 18 hrs at one point because he refuses to go out in the rain. Sherman has been on this schedule since we brought him home @ 10.5 weeks. He has only had one accident when he was about 12 weeks old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my husband works an early early shift,,soo right now with winter here, my dogs last outside is usually around 7:30 at nite and first one out at 3am...thank goodness when he has days off they don't wake us up at 3 am


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

last potty break is 7pm and first potty break is between 6am-8am depending on work schedule. 
I always let my puppies wake me during the night if they have to go out, they whine and I get up and take them out. other wise I dont' schedule times to go out during the night with them. 
Frank is the only pup I've ever had that did not have to go out at night, he was 9 weeks when I brought him home and has always slept the whole night.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

First potty is 5:00am last is usually between 9-10pm. 
On weekends we sleep a little later 6:30am but still usually go to bed around 10 unless we went out. Kiya usually asks to go out so she can get her cookie, I cave to her just to shut her up.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

8:30-9:30 at night and then 6:00-6:30 in the morning. Knuckles hasn't had to out during the night for about a month or so. I got lucky.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Last potty break - 10:00 pm Morning wake-up call - 7:30


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ours is 9 - 10pm here, 7 - 8 am in the morning. No puppies in the house right now. Youngest is 17 mo, so that helps. With puppies, you generally are going to be getting up in the middle of the night at least once. Most of my pups by the time they come home are good with once a night if it's a short night (say, 11pm - 6am) and by the time they are a few months old, they are sleeping through the night.

Winter is usually the longer time, last night was 9:30pm and I get up when my son wakes up. Up until about a week ago, that was about 6am. This past week has been 8am'ish.

Summer is usually 10 - 11pm last break, and 7ish am.

To the person who wants to do last potty break at 7pm due to mud and first break at 3 - 4 am when their SO gets home, I don't see any reason why that would be an issue. That's a perfectly normal time to hold it till "morning" for most peoples dogs. The dog isn't going to suffer any.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My dogs are really good at holding it (of course they are adults, not puppies). First potty is 5:30-6:00 on work days, but 6:30-8:30 on weekends, just depends on what time I get up. They seldom wake me up to be let out. They go out sometime after their dinner in the evening, maybe 7:30 or 8:00 and usually not again till morning. 

I love puppies, but in some ways it is nice to have mature dogs, isn't it?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

It's almost always sometime between 5 & 7AM, depending on what time I go to bed and then at night it's always somewhere between 11PM & 2AM.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Last potty break is right before bedtime - normally between 8:30 pm & 9:00 pm. Then we're up and out at 4:30 a.m. My dogs are pretty set on a schedule, if it's a weekend and I'm still sleeping, they'll wake me up. 

My rule is, if you get me out of bed in the middle of the night to go outside, you stay outside and I go back to sleep. Hondo pretty much spends half the night in the house and the other half outside when it's cold outside. When it's hot (summer), he stays in the house.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante (7 years old) seems to be (thank goodness) a "How long has it been since I've been out" dog and not a "Time" dog. 
So last time out is right before bed (quite early M-F since I get up at the buttcrack of dawn) and first time out is when I get up.

I had a friend who also got up at the buttcrack of dawn M-F but her dogs where "Time" dogs and so didn't matter on Sat and Sun - They were wanting out at 4:30am even though the last time out was later the night before than during the week


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last potty break is whenever I go to bed, so 9:30-11ish. Morning potty is 7am. If I'm sleeping in on a weekend, I still let them out at 7 and then go back to bed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Last potty break is between 9-10pm.

First morning potty break is at 5am.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I work 2nd from home, so we do morning feeding and potty around 9:30 a.m., then potty and long yard walk starting at 2:00-2:30 before I start my shift, feeding and short walk and potty break at my 5:00 break, I have 1/2 hour dinner break around 7:00 (and I don't let the dogs pig up ALL of it) so about 10 minutes in the yard, Buddy is 14 so he gets 9 pm quick potty during my 2nd break, then they both go out again at 11:30 when my shift ends.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie's first potty break is at about 9:30 am when he wakes up. Last is around midnight.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

The last one is right before I go to bed (during the week when school is in session or in the summer when I'm working: 10:00-10:30. On the weekend: varies) The first one is as soon as I get up (during the week when school is in session or in the summer when I'm working: 6:30-7:30. On the weekend: whenever I get up or she wakes me up which is very rare) I figure it works out pretty much to always be the same amount of time regardless of when I go to bed/get up because the later I go to bed the later I wake up. The only time I've ever had her wake me up has been when she's been sick. 

On a normal week her schedule looks like:
6:30-7:30 first potty
11:00-12:30 second potty
3:00-4:00 third potty
7:00-8:00 fourth potty
10:00-10:30 last potty

So she gets let out fairly regularly. The weekends are pretty much the same except the first and the last one. She gets let out every 4 or 5 hours or so.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

M-F We go to bed around 10 and rise at 6:30. On the weekends we're up a bit later but they get up around 7-7:30. At almost 7 months Callie is starting to really love to sleep in the bed with us. I KNOW I KNOW, bad idea but she does...I think I'm gonna need a bigger bed.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning potty break between 6:30 to 7:00

Last evening potty break between 9:30 to 10:30.

Everyone ususally sleep thru the night but if something happens that someone needs to go the one that needs to go will wake me up.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm. The last potty of the evening can be between 9 and 10:30. She does go for a long walk each evening at 8 - and she takes care of "solid" business at that time.

First in the AM - M-F anytime between 4:30 and 5:30 (either I wake up get dressed and get her out; as the trainer suggested, or she gets up and whines until I come down and take her walkies.)

Sat or Sun she let's mom sleep until 6:30. NOT A MINUTE LATER!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

bocron said:


> I don't know that I would wake the pup up, I would let him/her wake me. To me, if you are waking them up to go out then you are creating that schedule.


Wouldn't this teach the pup that "I whine - I get out" habit? 

We were told by our trainer - " If your pup holds it for 4 hours - set your clock and be ready at 3.5 hours. Increase time as pup gets older. Don't let pup train you - you train pup." It's worked so far! 

Out of the crate, on a leash and out the door each time.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

The dogs get let out when we wake up around 6 and then let out between 9 and 10 for the last time.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

WendyDsMom said:


> Wouldn't this teach the pup that "I whine - I get out" habit?
> 
> We were told by our trainer - " If your pup holds it for 4 hours - set your clock and be ready at 3.5 hours. Increase time as pup gets older. Don't let pup train you - you train pup." It's worked so far!
> 
> Out of the crate, on a leash and out the door each time.


 I've never had it develope into the "I whine= I get out " habit, in fact it's gone the other way if my dog whines while in a crate something it wrong, and I need to pay attention to him.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

first 7:00am Last 12:am he's 3 1/2 months old. he only needed a 3am potty break the first 2 nights home.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> I've never had it develope into the "I whine= I get out " habit, in fact it's gone the other way if my dog whines while in a crate something it wrong, and I need to pay attention to him.


That is my experience as well. The fact that if they whine during the night, they get picked up, taken out, carried right back in and put right back in the crate probably makes it a boring thing which probably helps. I give nice, quite praise when they go potty, but no excitement. If mine make a noise in the crate it usually means something and I'm glad that they give me a warning.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Well schedule is in chaos right now with the new pup. Normally wake up and go out was around 7AM, and last call was about 10PM. However, with Ezra I've been getting up around 2-3AM to let him out, but the last few nights he has been sleeping through and not needing to go out...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

1st potty is 6:45 a.m. last is about 10:30 p.m


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

1st potty is anywhere from 730 to 830...He lets us know, like a good boy.
Last is usually around midnight =3

today he let me sleep until noon, though! (granted, we didn't go to bed until 4...SO out of town, so I get no sleep)


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Last call is around 11pm and his first morning pee break is around 8:30am. He often doesn't even go until near the end of our morning walk.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I honestly do not know, a doggie door and fenced yard have eliminated that aspect of dog ownership. He's a creeper so I don't even wake up when he goes outside. If for some reason my bedroom door get closed he normally waits on me to wake up, 8-10 hours depending.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

1st pee @ 5:45 am, last pee 8 pm.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Last one is between 8 and 8:30pm and up at 5am. he basically has a 8-9 hour bladder.

I do hear when he boards though he has no problem going longer as he waits his turn to get out to go to the playyard for daycare

He can get lazy and on the weekend go out at 5 and them come back in and hop into bed on my feet and sleep till 7:30 making it 13 hours of sleep with a quick am pee.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Last is right before bed, usually 10:30 or 11:00, and they go out as soon as I get up in the morning. On work days (Mon-Thurs) that's 5:45 AM, on weekends it can be anywhere between 8:00 and 9:30 AM. Tom gets up earlier when I'm sleeping in, but the dogs stay quietly in their crates with me until I'm ready to get up. Keefer can actually hold it for 12 hours or more. I don't make him do that, but he won't always go out for that last pee break of the night, even when I offer him the chance, and he's not always in a big rush to go out in the morning either.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's wrong with us setting up a potty schedule???



bocron said:


> I don't know that I would wake the pup up, I would let him/her wake me.
> 
> To me,
> 
> >>>>if you are waking them up to go out then you are creating that schedule. <<<<<


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My dog is also used to if we get up in middle of night to use bathroom he does the same. He does not expect it every night or at a certain time, he just joins in the gee now I got to go group. At the same time, if this happens he is a sleep slug in the morning and he is still snoozing even when wo go in the bathroom


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from 4 months old to 8 months old our dog would
wake one of us up at 4:00 am to go. one of us 
always took him out. i think going out has alot to do with the dog
and it's training/scheduling. to help with the night time potty
i took my dogs water bowl away at 7:00 pm.



marshies said:


> So...you're saying I don't need to wake up and go out with Amaretto every 2.5 hours in the night? She's 3 days short of 4 months.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

First: Whenever he wants
Last: Whenever he wants

If he had to wait for me he'd be holding it in for a looonngg time. I like my sleep _a lot_.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We have a pretty late schedule in place because of my job, but it works for us and the dog is just fine.

Bed time is usually anywhere from 11 to 1am.

Morning potty is random some days. Some mornings my SO takes her out before work at 8am, other mornings I take her out at around 9-10am when I get up. And on occasion when we've had really late nights (happens a lot around the holidays... retail work), We wake up around 11am (bed time those nights is more around 2-3am). Never later then that though.

She's 11 months old. So she's fine to sleep through the night. When she was really young, we would walk her every few hours, even during the night.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

On weekdays Dax's first potty break is 7 AM. He usually acts like he doesn't want to get up, but the cat starts meowing for his breakfast. On a weekend I might sleep in to 8 AM, but if I am sleeping any later I get up and take him out and feed him and the kitty (not gonna lie, the cat is in charge at my house ).

Last potty break is 10 - 11 PM. Sometimes my boyfriend (night owl!) will take him for a late night walk around 1 AM.

If it is muddy in my back yard (it is getting that way!) and I don't feel like cleaning feet off then I just take him out front on leash somewhere it isn't muddy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy goes at 6:45am and her last is around 9:30pm . So about 9 hours between the two breaks. She is 12.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Last night their last potty break was changed to 7 pm and then DH let them out at 4 am and they both did just fine for the 9 hour stretch. Once I read that many other peoples dogs were holding it for 8-9 hours a night I knew my boys could do it too! Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder's schedule - 
First Potty 5:30am (number one)
Eat breakfast
Second Potty 7:30 (number two) 
Sleep, sleep, sleep
Midday Potty 1:30 (kids get home from school)
Late afternoon Potty 5:30 ish
Dinner and Walk
Last potty 10:00 PM
When we first got him I made sure he went out every couple hours...after about the first couple of weeks I let him sleep and then he would wake me up when he needed to go out....he eventually slept through the night...but he is a morning dog so when the alarm goes off it is time to get the party started!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My nearly 7 month old pup: 

FIRST: Bewtween 9-10am.

LAST: Between 10-11pm.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Workweek, first is about 5:50 AM for all dogs. Then I'm home at lunch twice per week, so I get them out again around noon. I don't think any of them "need" it, they could all hold it til I get home at 5, but I'm home to let Bailey out of his crate for a bit, so I do it for kicks. Then potty again at 5PM. Last time about 10PM or just before bedtime.

Weekends? Poor dogs. First potty break is whenever they can pry my lazy behind out of bed.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

karneval210 said:


> spam removed


What???? Can anyone translate this reply for me?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> What???? Can anyone translate this reply for me?


Sorry, my German is weak. Ok, non-existent. BUT, I did catch something about 100% Polyester, if that helps!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

chelle said:


> Sorry, my German is weak. Ok, non-existent. BUT, I did catch something about 100% Polyester, if that helps!


lol, other than a few commands in German I know nada. I think I am going to copy the post and see if I can get it translated through one of those translation websites. If I find out what it says I will post the translation.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

karneval210 said:


> spam removed


This must be spam because this is the translation that I got:

"Bib and brace overalls with a red uppers as well as harehead, -hands and cowards among.The costume can be well above the normal wear clothes and is for both men and women suitable.on every street carnival or the Faschingsparty Mti this costume with friends you will be the eye-catcher.The material consists of 100 % polyester."


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a late schedule, so Bianca goes out late at night but then even though I have a family member who leaves at 8 am and another gets up at 10-11 am, Bianca usually will not go out until I get up. Even though they usually call her when they get up at 10-11 and ask if she wants to go out she won't leave my bedroom... That can be as late as 12-1pm. 

If she really has to go out she will wake someone up in the middle of the night but not me because I am a heavy sleeper so she won't even try, she'll go bug someone else.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just before bed around 10:30-11:00pm and then out first thing at 6am (door to backyard is left open for them to go in/out till I'm up and ready for work 2 hours later.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

first potty break is 6:30 am, and last is anywhere between 9:30 pm and 11:00 pm, depending on when I go upstairs C:


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

First 6:15 am, then right before leaving for work at 7:30am, then get home from work 5:00 pm, then out/in/out/in/out/in for sniffing/potty all evening until we go to bed at 10:00 pm.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

We usually go to bed around 11pm and my husband wakes up at 6,615ish. Then of course all the breaks during the day. I don't like them to go any longer then 8 hours. If it seems like it's going to be longer then 8 hours during the day, I call someone to let them out.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

First potty when I wake up at 7am. Last potty at 10:30pm when I got so sleep. Though, not all have to potty that late.


----------

